# My "keep It Simple" Led Strip Porch Light.



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

This is how I decided to add LED strip lights to my 298RE. 
I put the strip on the wall directly under the drip rail that the awning is attached to. The light shines outward giving me a nice indirect lighting affect. I also made my power tie in by soldering in a power lead from the closest set of solder pads on the string above the side flood light. then covered the power lead with high grade paintable white silicone caulk. To attach the power lead I drilled a small hole in the side light lens to run the light through, made the wire tie in and pulled the regular bulb out.Works with the switch inside.




















Here is a string light from an American seller,(Means it gets to you a lot faster!!) And these come with a power supply if needed!







http://www.ebay.com/itm/171092407458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dang...that is SWEET!!!!


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

how much did the lights cost?


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Erik K said:


> how much did the lights cost?


clicking on the link it looks to be just over $14 for a 5 meter line. 2 amp draw is nice as well.

nice mod.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

CaptFX4 said:


> how much did the lights cost?


clicking on the link it looks to be just over $14 for a 5 meter line. 2 amp draw is nice as well.

nice mod.
[/quote]

I'm sad to admit that I didn't even notice the link until you mentioned it. LOL


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I did the same thing, very nice. The only difference is that I mounted mine on the bottom of the drip rail, not on the side of the trailer. So the lights are facing directly down. This actually worked quite well for a while, until gravity took over and the lights started to peel away. I was able to fix this by using a 3M marine sealant/glue. Lights are now secured. I ran my power up the awning arms, following the same path as the awning power. I then jumped over to the lights at the top of the arm. No drilling in the side of the trailer.

Nice job!

DAN


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Outstanding Mod. I really like the effect of the indirect lighting.

Thor


----------

